

Student Arrested for Modding Consoles - Goronmon
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/tech/Cal-State-Student-Faces-10-Year-Prison-Term-for-Playing-with-Video-Games-52386872.html

======
Goronmon
My favorite quote from the article:

 _“Piracy, counterfeiting and other intellectual property rights violations
not only cost U.S. businesses jobs and billions of dollars a year in lost
revenue, they can also pose significant health and safety risks to
consumers,”_

~~~
Herring
Last I heard it was also contributing to terrorism.

------
yread
Im still struggling to get to grips that when I buy (license) software I can't
disassemble or modify it. But hardware?

~~~
Herring
You can probably do whatever you want to your hardware. They're trying to stop
businesses forming around piracy. Like the article said, there's a lot of
money in pretending bits can't be copied.

------
michael_h
Immigration and Customs Enforcement? Console modification issues sound
unrelated to their task.

~~~
krschultz
"Customs" -> key word

~~~
jpwagner
because of custom modifications? ;P

------
panotpon
And THIS is why iPhone Dev Team only ask for food donation.

------
pmichaud
None of those numbers would hold up to any level of scrutiny. I don't have
time to debunk it, but I would put money where my mouth is.

------
rms
Was he really just modding the systems or also installing games for people?

------
travisjeffery
Seems like someone squealed to the Po-Po, if I were him I'ld love to get my
hands on them.

